# Name 5 qualities/attributes you really like about yourself



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

For me it's:

1) kindness
2) being quick-witted
3) intelligence
4) patience
5) being an independent thinker


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

1) intelligence
2) positivity
3) athletic
4) confident
5) being a trendsetter.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

!) compassionate
2) loyal
3) caring
4) funny
5) independent


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

my wide-ranging interests/ability to converse on diverse topics
artistic ability
fact I've traveled and experienced a lot
leanness/naturally liking to be active
eye for aesthetics


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I think

I'm good at giving cold, real advice
I am an objective thinker
I focus well
I like cool stuff
I have several talents


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

1.I'm honest ,don't lie about a single thing
2.I'm humble and kind.
3.I care about people whether they do or don't care about me.
4. I'm hardworking.
5.I'm really a good listener .


----------

